# 2.0T problem: Knock sensor 2 Fault code



## Fahrvernugen (Sep 23, 2002)

Hello people. 
Ive been having some issues with my 06 2.0T Jetta (6mt). For 3 times, the car has gone into some kind of "limp mode" or "safe mode" in which it doesnt produce much power and just feels like there just 1/3 of it available.
Twice, ive runned VAG-COM diagnoses, and these where the codes for the first and second time:
(First time)
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 907 115 B
Component and/or Version: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 00 0010
Software Coding: 0403010A18070160
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066
1 Fault Found:
000818 - Knock Sensor 2 (G66): Signal too Low
P0332 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 22715 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:29:25
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2556 /min
Load: 86.2 %
Speed: 51.0 km/h
Temperature: 74.0°C
Temperature: 34.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.351 V

Readiness: 0000 0000
(second time, note the difference; -> MIL ON)
Address 01: Engine
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 B HW: 1K0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 00 0010
Coding: 0403010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 00066
1 Fault Found:
000818 - Knock Sensor 2 (G66): Signal too Low
P0332 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 24641 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 21:15:31
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2440 /min
Load: 56.8 %
Speed: 66.0 km/h
Temperature: 90.0°C
Temperature: 46.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V
Readiness: 0000 0000

The first two times, NO CEL was ON. Today (third time) it came on and hasnt gone off since.
First time it happend, i concluded that it was the gas i used (had reasons to believe i bought regular gas instead of premium by mistake). However, the last two occasions im 100% sure i was running on premiun gas, with no left overs of previous "regular" gas.
MODS? Just K&N drop in filter.
So, anyone can help me on this matter? Ive searched the whole Vortex forums and found NO REAL valuable info (VAG COM forum searched) Also, dealer appointment is also on my to do list tomorrow.
Anyone?


----------



## Sp00nman (Apr 16, 2005)

Book it in!!!!


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

If your only mod is a drop in filter (which the dealer will not look for anyway) I'd take it in!


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

x 2


----------



## Fahrvernugen (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: 2.0T problem: Knock sensor 2 Fault code (Fahrvernugen)*

Update;
Codes cleared via VAG-COM, power before and after clearing codes was 100% OK. Lets see if it happends again...


----------



## Fahrvernugen (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: 2.0T problem: Knock sensor 2 Fault code (Fahrvernugen)*

UPDATE #2
Took the car to the dealer...one week later i got it back fixed. It was in fact a faulty knock sensor. All the WOW factor of the engine came back...looks like i was loosing power even when i didnt felt anything "unusual".


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: 2.0T problem: Knock sensor 2 Fault code (Fahrvernugen)*

hmm, I've had knock sensor codes thrown as well, and here I thought it was a bit of water on the harness when I rinsed the motor. and I HAVE seen power loss, and DV is fine. will have to VAG it some more.


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: 2.0T problem: Knock sensor 2 Fault code (iGen3)*

same thing poped on on mine yesterday and today, very WET weather as well..
PS: NO CHIP!! Just a K&N drop in and a boost gauge

I cleared the code 3 times and the code comes back. (MIL did not thou) I felt the "hump + loss of power" yesterday thou while merging on the highway.. all the power was GONE! Boost pressure dropped to MAX 5psi, and sometimes it would jerk from 0psi-3psi-0psi-3psi like a heart beat. I just had my DV replaced, and the tech/shop foreman did a number on my car (http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3404794 ) and messed arround with much stuff that had no reaosn to be touched, im not blaming, but who knows??
i'll take it in tomorrow and see what happens. The MIL should come back on. But if it doesnt like ALWAYS I took a Cel phone video of what is happening and the mIL on, as PROOF... so there is no "unable to reproduce" BS 


_Modified by RafaGolfBr at 7:11 PM 9-21-2007_


----------



## wayner77 (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: 2.0T problem: Knock sensor 2 Fault code (RafaGolfBr)*

i just got this myself today and paid 60 bucks for vag com and got code000807-knock sensor 1 g61 signal too low
p0327-008-implausable signal
any one get this resolved 
also washed my engine BRIEFLYhhh


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: 2.0T problem: Knock sensor 2 Fault code (wayner77)*

mine's been fine since. The harness connector is vertical and must not seal too well. very difficult to see/reach though. I guess you have to wash with damp rag not water at all???


----------

